# Low bleed lava. Cracking flaking



## PNWink (Jun 22, 2017)

I have About 5 gallons of low bleed lava , Wilflex ink. 

I have an 8 foot Riley cure BBC dryer. My issue is the ink cracking/flaking off when you scratch it. I add low cure additive, which helps.. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced these issues with this ink. 

My temperature in the dryer hits 330 about halfway through surface temperature getting to 350 3/4 through and leaving the theater at 320 with dwelltime of about 10 seconds above 320.

Do I need to have a longer dwelltime? To prevent this cracking and flaking off? It's really weird and is becoming an issue with a few gallons to go. 

Thought??? I appreciate any advice


----------

